# Help in West Jordan?!?!?!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have a brother in law trying to change out a radiator, but he's having issues getting the trans cooler lines disconnected.... anyone out there that can swing by and help him? ASAP?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

For you stimmie78....anything!

I'll be available after 4:30.....give me an address.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

So how did it go?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

He got it himself after much fighting and tribulation... but at least he learned he could do it. Hard to tell a guy how to do something over the phone when he's never really worked on a car much.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Working on cars suck! I swear a lot.


----------

